# Working Goats



## GenesisMeatGoats (Sep 26, 2014)

Does anyone here hire out their goats for brush control?


----------



## kccountryfarm (Apr 2, 2014)

I have been asked if I'd rent them out, but I decided not to. Too many risks (injuries, illness, death). I keep my herd home. Just my opinion.


----------



## GenesisMeatGoats (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you so much for your opinion. The reason I ask, is because I would like to start up my own business for brush control in woody areas to help in preventing forest fires. I'm curious, what illnesses could they get? This forum has many people who have much more experience than I do, and I would like to be fully informed before I make a decision.


----------



## wyomingtrapper (Mar 27, 2014)

To make anything, I'd think you would need high volume. I don't know what you have for pasture or what your climate is, but if you are going to have enough goats to be serious weed and brush clearers, then you will have a high hay bill in the winter (if you need hay). You will need to be mindful, if you do this, of the areas you put your goats. Be cognizant of predators in the area (particularly dogs). Also, most fences are not even close to being built to hold goats.


----------

